# China Cloned Hanna Mod!



## johan (31/3/14)

I thought they would've cloned the REO first, but no they decided to clone the Hanna Mod:

http://m.alibaba.com/product/1743767509/2014_hot_sale_e_cigarette_DNA.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

